# Ventilation Air - Animal Areas



## duckbill (Nov 30, 2017)

2009 IMC / Spay and Neuter Clinic / Animal Area 425 sq ft

2009 IMC Table 403.3 requires 7.5 CFM per person and .18 CFM per sq ft.
5 persons @ 7.5 = 37.5 CFM
425 sq ft @ .18 = 76.5 CFM
Total = 114 CFM

My question is the last column of the Table. It requires .9 CFM per sq ft for an exhaust airflow rate.
425 sq ft x .9 = 382.5 CFM.

How does the 114 CFM calculated above relate to the 382.5 CFM for the exhaust airflow rate?
Do you exhaust at 382.5 CFM and only need to bring in 114 CFM outdoor air, the rest can be recirculated?


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 30, 2017)

see footnote (b) for pet area - air may not be recirculated.


----------



## duckbill (Nov 30, 2017)

Builder Bob said:


> see footnote (b) for pet area - air may not be recirculated.



Thanks BB.
Do I exhaust the 114 CFM or the 382.5 CFM ?


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 30, 2017)

You are required to supply 114 CFM into the area for fresh air, you are also required to exhaust 382.5CFM.

This is going to create a negative air pressure which should trap or prevent any smells from escaping this area. 



I am not sure that the pet area is the appropriate section to be used, I really see this as a kennel or indoor display of animals. 

I believe this is more of an operating room for animals and should be designed as required for OR rooms.


----------

